
Three Rules for Startup Success - luccastera
http://learntoduck.com/three-rules/three.rules.startup.success
======
swombat
Very lyrical but not very insightful.

------
RobertL
There's only one rule for startup success guys.

That rule is to build stuff that some defined segment of the market will want
to buy and to build it so when you sell it at the price they think it's worth
that you will make a whole bunch of money.

Every other rule, consideration, or other form of pontification on this
subject is total B.S.

